# How To Mix Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS)



## Joël Dollié (Aug 27, 2022)

This is how I do it most of the time with little variations here and there depending on the track  

Hope you like it!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 28, 2022)

@Joël Dollié -- Pretty insane timing.





Cinematic Studio Strings v1.7 - Available August 30!


*** Attention! The new version will be available via Native Access from 10am 30 August (UTC/GMT). Please read this info carefully before installing this update, as the new version of CSS is not compatible with any DAW projects saved prior to updating. To open those projects, you will need to...




vi-control.net


----------



## Joël Dollié (Aug 28, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Joël Dollié -- Pretty insane timing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. 

Nice so the default mix is roomier. That's what the library needed anyway so that's good. I wonder how much of a difference it will be.


----------

